# No Audio Output Device Installed - Problem with IDT HD Audio Codec



## mhouseholder (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

The sound is not working on my computer and I would greatly appreciate any help that can be provided. I will do my best to outline the issue below. Thanks in advance for your time and assistance in this matter!

Background-
I recently performed an installation of a media editing program, and when I ran the program it attempted to download and install drivers. Upon seeing this I cancelled the installation, removed the program and ran CCleaner to remove any remnants of the installation, and then ran malware and spyware programs. After the installation it also listed new devices in Device Manager that were not there before (e.g. microsoft streaming tee sink-to-sink converter, microsoft quality something, etc.). I have since disabled those devices and they no longer appear in Device Manager so I can't list them here. Anyway, the uninstallation was performed successfully, and there was nothing found by my malware and spyware programs.

What I running-
Windows 7 Pro, 64 bit
Dell Latitude E5500
Intel GM45 Integrated Graphics
IDT HD Audio

What's happening-
When I click on the speaker to unmute the sound, it says "No Audio Output Device is installed." Further, it tells me that there is a problem with the "IDT High Definition Audio CODEC." Detailed information lists that the device is detected, but it could not install the drivers. Specifically, detailed info says:

Device information 
Name: IDT High Definition Audio CODEC 
ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_76B2&SUBSYS_10280263&REV_1003\4&18FB5DC0&0&0001 
Error code: 39 

In Device Manager, the two devices listed are:
IDT High Definition Audio Codec
Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI

When clicking properties on both devices, the status is:
Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

DirectX Diagnostics says no Sound Card is installed. MS Config says the Audio Service is "Stopped" (with no option to enable).

What I've done so far-
1. Downloaded and installed the latest audio and video drivers for my 64 bit system from Dell's site
2. Upgraded BIOS to latest version (A15)
3. Repeated #1, but first Uninstalled the drivers via Device Manager first
4. Downloaded and installed the latest updates from Windows Update
5. Tried reinstalling the drivers by searching automatically, and pointing to the directory where the new drivers (just downloaded) are stored. Both options tell me that the driver is up to date.
6. There is no rollback driver option on either device
7. Unfortunately, I do not have a restore point prior to this debacle that I can go back to.

Again - thanks again for any assistance in this matter. I'm trying to avoid a full rebuild, so if there's anything I can try please let me know!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Those are two different devices. One is the sound card or audio chipset, the other (HDMI) is the audio output of the video chipset for the HDMI output. The HDMI driver is typically part of the video driver package. As you are messing with a laptop (and a Dell to boot), you can get all of the drivers from the Dell website. Search by model and s/n to get the exact drivers for your laptop.


----------



## mhouseholder (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Dogg. I didn't realize the those were two different devices in Device Manager, thanks for that clarification.

Unfortunately I've already downloaded the latest drivers from Dell's site for my machine, performed the install and it didn't fix the problem. As I mentioned in the first post (I know it was long) I also tried uninstalling the existing drivers first, then installing the new drivers. I even tried the drivers and utilities CD that came with the computer and installed older versions of the drivers, in case the newer drivers were perhaps causing the problem.

Is there something else I can try?


----------

